# Computeractive forum



## Stattovic

Anyone know why the computeractive forum is closing down, it was agreat source of help over the years. Great shame.


----------



## voyagerfan99

....You joined our forum just to ask us why another computer forum is shutting down?


----------



## mep916

Probably due to maintenance costs and general inactivity. It's pretty dead over there, and looks like it has been for awhile. 

Stick around here!


----------



## spirit

mep916 said:


> Probably due to maintenance costs and general inactivity. It's pretty dead over there, and looks like it has been for awhile.



Indeed. Just looking on the index page I can see that there have been barely any posts this month.


----------

